
Machine Learning in Monitoring Is BS - timf
https://medium.com/@moonpolysoft/machine-learning-in-monitoring-is-bs-134e362faee2
======
FreedomToCreate
We are still a good 5 years from any real benefit of machine learning and AI
systems. So much research needs to be done still. All the bots we are creating
a cool toys, but any real impact is still years ago. We need the Einstein of
ML to find his theory of relativity.

------
kafkaesq
ML may very well be overhyped and oversold in this domain (as it is many
others). But to call it BS is a sophomoric oversimplification, to say the
least. And for helping people sort out the various rather nuanced technical
issues involved, not very helpful.

------
PaulHoule
Machine Learning has a lot to answer for. Look at all the people who use the
NIST digits and then go looking for cases where people try something similar
with some other characters and you will start to wonder if it would work if
you tried something else.

------
marcuniq
I believe Numenta Grok[0] tries to do exactly that: applying ML to monitoring.
Anyone knows if it works?

[0]: [http://numenta.com/grok/](http://numenta.com/grok/)

